
Creator of the Web works to liberate personal data - oropolo
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-45706429
======
sctb
Recent discussions about Solid:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18100895](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18100895)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18104867](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18104867)

and earlier:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16355311](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16355311)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12280764](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12280764)

------
ChristianBundy
This has been in the works for 15 years and it seems like OpenID bundled with
personal storage. As far as I can tell, Tim Berners-Lee is the main feature.

I think Dat and SSB are the most promising technologies we have for data and
identity respectively. I want to love Solid, but it already seems outdated.

I wish the team nothing but the best as we all work on fixing and enhancing
the web.

Dat: [https://datproject.org](https://datproject.org) SSB:
[https://scuttlebutt.nz](https://scuttlebutt.nz)

------
13415
If it's something you can download, double-click, and it instantly works, then
it might have a future. Any additional step makes success less likely.

